# Hav puppies?



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

Has anyone seen the slideshow of puppy photos on the ABC News website today? (It is apparently National Puppy Day.) Are the three puppies in thesecond photo Havanese? They sure are cuties!

Janet


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's the link to the puppy slideshow:

http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/photos/puppy-love-national-puppy-day-23009844/image-23009919

-Jeanne-


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Janet said:


> Has anyone seen the slideshow of puppy photos on the ABC News website today? (It is apparently National Puppy Day.) Are the three puppies in thesecond photo Havanese? They sure are cuties!
> 
> Janet


My guess is that, yes, they are Havs and mighty cute, I might add.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Awww puppies are so adorable! I think the 2nd and last photo are Havanese. They added a pretty Vizsla puppy (7th)  reminds me of my Roxxy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

looks like it to me!! they are all adorable


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

The havanese pups were adorable! the last dog looked like whimsy to me.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm almost positive I recognize the photo from somewhere. I'm pretty sure they're Havanese. I was thinking it was the photo on one of my books, but I went and checked and it's not.


----------

